# fast developed embies



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ok by day 3 my embies are at compacting stage and was always told that it is good,but is itive also seen that compacting embies by day 3 is too fast   how many cells should there be seen by day 3??


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> ok by day 3 my embies are at compacting stage and was always told that it is good,but is itive also seen that compacting embies by day 3 is too fast  how many cells should there be seen by day 3??


Hello,

On day three we usaully like to see 5-8 cells but day three is a whole 24 hour period so seeing some compaction later in the day can be a good thing as this is the next stage for embryo development. But remember not all embryos follow the time pattern and it does depend on when fertilisation took place - if you have IVF the sperm and eggs are left together over night so there is no real way to be sure at what time the eggs fertilised.

Best wishes.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

weve always had icsi   so im guessing then by day 3 et they sort of could be 3 and half days old


----------

